# [solved] Gnome Pakete und Abhängigkeiten

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich wollte mal ein wenig Ballast los werden und habe das ganze Gnome-Zeuchs unmerged, dachte ich zumindest. Zur Zeit sieht es so aus:

```

gauss ~ # emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.28.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.19  USE="-debug -doc -test" 747 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.28.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.30.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-base-2.25.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.3  USE="-debug -doc -examples -test" 0

 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.30.2  USE="-doc -glade -test" 551 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0  USE="-debug" 593 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.28.2  USE="-debug -doc" 749 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.3-r1  USE="acl ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -

debug -doc -fam -gnutls -hal -kerberos" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.28.1  USE="-doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/gnome-mplayer-1.0.0  USE="alsa -gnome -ipod -libnoti

fy -musicbrainz -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.30.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.30.0-r1  USE="-pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.30.3  USE="pam -debug -doc -test" 0 k

B

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-2.30.1  USE="-debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.30.2  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.30.0  USE="-branding -debug -doc -esd" 0 k

B

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.4  USE="-doc -test" 940 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.4  USE="-doc" 1,398 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnome-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.30.2  USE="-debug -doc (-introspection)

" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.6-r1  USE="http samba udev -archive -avahi -

bash-completion -bluetooth -cdda -doc -fuse -gdu -gnome -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 

-hal -iphone" 1,356 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.30.4  USE="-doc (-introspection) -tes

t" 1,549 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/brasero-2.30.3  USE="cdr css libburn -beagle -doc -nauti

lus -playlist -test" 4,316 kB

Total: 29 packages (29 new), Size of downloads: 12,195 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

Weil ich mir nun nicht erklären konnte, wieso portage immer noch gnome zeuchs installieren will, dies:

```

gauss ~ # qdepends -a gvfs

 * DEPEND

 * RDEPEND

 * PDEPEND

gauss ~ # qdepends -a brasero

 * DEPEND

 * RDEPEND

 * PDEPEND

```

das lässt sich so fortsetzen. 

Preisfrage, woran liegt es, das portage immer noch das Gnome Zeuchs will? Unnötig zu erwähnen in den  /etc/portage/package.* ist nix mehr drin, was gnome heisst.

----------

## moben

qdepends funktioniert glaub nur wenn die Abhängigkeiten auch installiert sind...

weil bei mir sieht das so aus

```
 * DEPEND

app-cdr/brasero-2.91.5: >=dev-libs/glib-2.27.5 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.91.7:3[introspection] >=gnome-base/gconf-2.31.1 >=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.15 >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10 >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6 media-libs/libcanberra[gtk3] x11-libs/libSM >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.3 >=dev-libs/libburn-0.4 >=dev-libs/libisofs-0.6.4 >=gnome-base/nautilus-2.31.3 app-text/gnome-doc-utils dev-util/pkgconfig sys-devel/gettext dev-util/intltool gnome-base/gnome-common >=dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.12 =sys-devel/automake-1.11* >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 >=sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b >=sys-apps/sed-4

 * RDEPEND

app-cdr/brasero-2.91.5: >=dev-libs/glib-2.27.5 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.91.7:3[introspection] >=gnome-base/gconf-2.31.1 >=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.15 >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10 >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6 media-libs/libcanberra[gtk3] x11-libs/libSM >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.3 >=dev-libs/libburn-0.4 >=dev-libs/libisofs-0.6.4 >=gnome-base/nautilus-2.31.3 app-cdr/cdrdao app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta media-libs/libdvdcss virtual/cdrtools

 * PDEPEND

app-cdr/brasero-2.91.5: gnome-base/gvfs
```

Wenn du weniger gnome zeugs willst, unmerge gnome und emerge gnome-light  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Mach doch mal ein 

```
emerge -uDnpvt world
```

 das "t" sollte anzeigen, was der Grund / die Gründe für die gnome-Abhängigkeiten sind.

----------

## michael_w

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Mach doch mal ein 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDnpvt world
> ```
> ...

 

Thx, genau das wars was ich suchte. Damit hab ich es jetzt alles herausbekommen.

----------

